# CX706 or CX709?



## DHHok (Dec 5, 2021)

Hello everyone.  New member here, but I've been lurking for quite some time.
I've been wanting to get a lathe for as long as I can remember, but I could never really justify getting one, based on how much I'd use it.
That being said, I finally decide to just get one.  I'm retired now and haven't used a lathe since junior high, so you can definitely classify me as a newbie. 

I have am looking at the Craftex CX706 and CX709, but I need to make a decision asap, or one of them may get snapped up.
Price and condition is the same on both, so that doesn't come into play. 

I like the variable speed on the 706 and it has more thread options, but the 709 is a bigger machine and also comes with a stand.  (The stand isn't really important, but it's nice to have).
I would get the 709 for sure, if it was variable speed or had a QCGB.  Will speed changes become a hassle with the 709?
The extra thread options on the 706 look good on paper, but in reality, I don't think I'd ever really need them.
I doubt I would really swing anything bigger than the 706 can handle......but you never know.  Everything on the 709 is just a bit beefier.  Bigger is better; right?

Anyone have any input?
Thanks in advance.


----------



## YYCHM (Dec 5, 2021)

Welcome to the forum.  Where are you located? There may be better used options depending upon where your are.


----------



## DHHok (Dec 5, 2021)

YYCHM said:


> Welcome to the forum.  Where are you located? There may be better used options depending upon where your are.


Thanks.  I'm in BC and used is very limited and usually way overpriced.  I've been looking for a used one for a looong time


----------



## YYCHM (Dec 5, 2021)

DHHok said:


> Thanks.  I'm in BC and used is very limited and usually way overpriced.  I've been looking for a used one for a looong time



Ya, pretty slim pickings in all the western provinces


----------



## 6.5 Fan (Dec 5, 2021)

Welcome from SK. I thought the 709 had a QCGB, price and condition being the same i would go with the 709 myself.


----------



## DPittman (Dec 5, 2021)

I have the 10x22 model before the 706 and really like the variable speed, it's quiet and smooth.  I do wish it was a bit heavier/rigid but I think that is always the case until you go HUGE.  I bought my lathe new and remember ho-ing and hum-ing on what one to select also.


----------



## DHHok (Dec 5, 2021)

6.5 Fan said:


> Welcome from SK. I thought the 709 had a QCGB, price and condition being the same i would go with the 709 myself.


Doh!   Thanks.  My sheer newbieness is really showing through.    I had to go back and look.  Although it is not a full QC, it is better than I thought.  You only need to move a belt when changing from the 6 upper speeds to the 6 lower speeds (and vice versa).  I've been reading so many internet posts on lathes the last few days, I think I got models mixed up and I thought it needed the gears changed.  (At least that's the story I'm going with.  )

One benefit of the 706 I didn't mention is that I would get a full warranty.  The 709 is new, but sold "as is".  It's been identified as having a flaky motor, but I have a brand new 2hp motor that I've never had a use for and I got it for free, so I'm not worried about that part.  I get a 24hr warranty just to make sure there is nothing else wrong with it.
As far as not getting a full warranty, I just don't see myself using it enough and/or pushing hard enough that something would fail, that I couldn't fix myself.


----------



## YYCHM (Dec 5, 2021)

Are you talking BB warranty?  Good luck with that


----------



## DPittman (Dec 5, 2021)

YYCHM said:


> Are you talking BB warranty?  Good luck with that


Yes I'll second that comment.


----------



## Janger (Dec 5, 2021)

Beefier is better. I had the 706 for a few years. Had lots of fun with it. One thing I don’t like is the gear changing - it’s a real pain. I just didn’t do anything that required a gear change.  Also the slow feed power feed isn’t slow enough. But I would call those issues quibbles. Put aside money for tooling and metal to work.


----------



## Susquatch (Dec 5, 2021)

Don't forget that you can always change the motor to 3phase with a VFD and get awesome variable speed control.


----------



## DHHok (Dec 5, 2021)

Thanks guys.  This all helps
I have heard good and bad about BB warranty.  I suppose they are like most franchises.  Depends on who you are dealing with.  The guy here seems ok, but in any case, I'm not to concerned about warranty.

Susquatch, I have already been looking into that.  Haven't even picked up a machine yet and the addiction is starting to take hold.


----------



## Susquatch (Dec 5, 2021)

DHHok said:


> Susquatch, I have already been looking into that. Haven't even picked up a machine yet and the addiction is starting to take hold.



It never gets better....... 

I have not done that with my lathe yet, but it's on my to do list. Ever since I put a VFD on my mill, I've been eyeing my lathe. 

Apparently, some lathes have highly integrated motors and motor controls. This might make the VFD conversion difficult but not impossible. Turns out mine will be simple. I just need to swap out the old 2-ph motor for a 3 phase and get on with the job. I already have the VFD.


----------



## DHHok (Dec 6, 2021)

Susquatch said:


> It never gets better.......


Oh, I know.  I know.

Hope you don't mind, but I had to quote you for my signature line.  I pretty much spewed my coffee all over my computer when I read that.  Cracks me up every time I read it.


----------



## Tom Kitta (Dec 6, 2021)

I used to have CX709 - I got it like 5 years ago and sold it like 4 years ago. 5 years ago new it cost 1/2 of what it costs now. Its a good hobby lathe. It is more sturdy then the other one but I would rather have https://www.busybeetools.com/products/metal-lathe-12in-x28in-with-digital-readout-cx701.html

Change gears are a paint on CX709.

Also at that price range, even in BC used is a way to go. I mean you have a working budget of 5000. If I knew you can shell out 5000 for a lathe I would have brought to you one for a $5000 that would make a dance around both CX709 and CX701 and outlast both. For 5000 plus fuel. Yeah I would deliver to your home... from Calgary.


----------



## DHHok (Dec 6, 2021)

Thanks Tom, but my budget isn't that high.  I'm really pushing my budget to the price of the 706.   The 709 I'm looking at is the same price as the 706 because it has a flaky motor.  I have a new 2hp motor, so that doesn't both me.


----------



## Tom Kitta (Dec 6, 2021)

DHHok said:


> Thanks Tom, but my budget isn't that high.  I'm really pushing my budget to the price of the 706.   The 709 I'm looking at is the same price as the 706 because it has a flaky motor.  I have a new 2hp motor, so that doesn't both me.



There is no flaky motor - the machine has too heavy oil in it and the breaker kicks in when they try to start her in high gear. Motors are cheap and plentiful so replacing it is a breeze - even if they give you a discount. What is your budget, if you don't mind revealing it?


----------



## DHHok (Dec 6, 2021)

There was a batch of 709's that were tested to have bad motors and BB was/is selling them as a 709x, for $100 more than the 706, but without warranty. 
My budget started at $1000. Lol.   It's been slowly climbing, but I had to cap it at $3500.  Even that is more than I want to spend.
I just put a deposit on the last 709x.  Picking it up today, so please don't tell me of a deal out there.  
I realize these are not top quality lathes, but it'll do more than I need.  I'm not making precision parts.


----------



## terry_g (Dec 6, 2021)

Congratulations on the new lathe! I bought a Busy Bee 12" x 36" lathe a few years back
and am very happy with it. I had a warranty issue with it, the tailstock taper was poorly 
machined and would not hold. I contacted the store where I bought it and they sent me a
new one that they had on hand. I suspect there were more than mine with that problem.


----------



## Tom Kitta (Dec 6, 2021)

Congrats, it is a new lathe. If you let me know a week ago there was some smoking deals out there, you could have gotten.


----------



## DPittman (Dec 6, 2021)

DHHok said:


> There was a batch of 709's that were tested to have bad motors and BB was/is selling them as a 709x, for $100 more than the 706, but without warranty.
> My budget started at $1000. Lol.   It's been slowly climbing, but I had to cap it at $3500.  Even that is more than I want to spend.
> I just put a deposit on the last 709x.  Picking it up today, so please don't tell me of a deal out there.
> I realize these are not top quality lathes, but it'll do more than I need.  I'm not making precision parts.


Even the rich guys are sometimes restrained in a budget (even tho sometimes it seems like they're not).  I think I could spend a bit more on machinery than I have but one of the things that I have enjoyed is having my fun knowing that I didn't exceed or push my financial limits to the extreme.  Yes more expensive machinery is always nicer and or "better" but it can be rewarding also to work with whatcha have!  I'm going to bet you'll have fun with your cx709 as long as you don't let someone convince you that you shouldn't.


----------



## Janger (Dec 6, 2021)

No kidding Don. It's wanting what you got.


----------



## DHHok (Dec 6, 2021)

Picked up the machine today.  Thanks to everyone that responded.  I'm sure you'll be hearing from me a lot, as I know very little about lathes.



DHHok said:


> I just put a deposit on the last 709x.  Picking it up today, *so please don't tell me of a deal out there.*





Tom Kitta said:


> If you let me know a week ago there was some smoking deals out there, you could have gotten.


You're not a very good listener are you Tom.


----------



## YotaBota (Dec 7, 2021)

I see the 709 listed at a clearance price of $3299, is this with or without warranty?


----------



## YYCHM (Dec 7, 2021)

YotaBota said:


> I see the 709 listed at a clearance price of $3299, is this with or without warranty?



Where do you see that?  I checked and didn't see anything on clearance in BC?


----------



## YotaBota (Dec 7, 2021)

Go to LATHEs in the metalworking page.





						Metal Lathes - Metal Turning Lathe Machinery Parts - Busy Bee Tools
					

Busy Bee Tools has the metal turning lathe and an assortment of metal lathes for every metalworking need. Find metal lathe tools and parts as well.




					www.busybeetools.com


----------



## DHHok (Dec 7, 2021)

YotaBota said:


> I see the 709 listed at a clearance price of $3299, is this with or without warranty?


This is without warranty.  There was a batch of 709's that have a flaky motor and are being sold as 709x.  
I bought the last one in BC.


----------



## DHHok (Dec 7, 2021)

YYCHM said:


> Where do you see that?  I checked and didn't see anything on clearance in BC?


You have to call the store if you're interested.  They don't show up in the clearance section.
None left in BC


----------



## DPittman (Dec 7, 2021)

DHHok said:


> This is without warranty.  There was a batch of 709's that have a flaky motor and are being sold as 709x.
> I bought the last one in BC.


Well I'm glad you got discount cuz the BB warranty ain't worth alot.  It amazes me that a company would sell a new product but not want to stand behind it and wash their hands from it completely after the sale. I'd say it was a good buy all the same.


----------



## YotaBota (Dec 7, 2021)

DHHok - As long as it does what you need and are happy with it then all's good.
There are a few BB machines around the forum so if required help shouldn't be far away.
Did you get or need any accessories? eg 4jaw chuck, live center etc.


----------



## LenVW (Dec 7, 2021)

Just read some of your discussion about finding used machines . . .
I have been looking for a small USED milling machine for a year already.
I am in SW Ontario and everything I have seen is vastly overpriced or gets snapped up quickly.
I am now at the point that I may as well buy NEW because my space is limited.
I tried bidding on the school board auctions and before you know it there is eight people jacking the price up to 2x the original price and most of the mills were 15-20 years old ?!?


----------



## Janger (Dec 7, 2021)

Hi @LenVW. Post a wanted ad in the classified. And if there is anybody in SW Ontario with a lead for LenVW please PM him.


----------



## Janger (Dec 7, 2021)

This looks awesome.
https://www.kijiji.ca/v-other-busin...-needs-finishing-touches/1596997032?undefined









						Kijiji - Buy, Sell & Save with Canada's #1 Local Classifieds
					

Visit Kijiji Classifieds to buy, sell, or trade almost anything! New and used items, cars, real estate, jobs, services, vacation rentals and more virtually anywhere.




					www.kijiji.ca
				



just change the motor.


----------



## Susquatch (Dec 8, 2021)

Janger said:


> This looks awesome.
> https://www.kijiji.ca/v-other-busin...-needs-finishing-touches/1596997032?undefined
> 
> 
> ...



This is an unbelievable price. What the heck is mine worth if people are selling them like that? 

Note that it has a 2-axis DRO too. No real mention of condition. Not even that it can be demo'd.


----------



## Six O Two (Dec 8, 2021)

DHHok said:


> Picked up the machine today.



Congrats on the new lathe!

I used to own its predecessor, the ct089. I put an import QCTP on it and it was a fun little lathe. As others have mentioned, changing the gears for different threading and lead screw speeds was a bit of a pain. I went from metric to imperial often enough to make it tedious. It didn't help that the gear chart provided in the manual was wrong! Luckily I found the correct one online. Hopefully that's been fixed with the new version. Also as I recall, it was really easy to accidentally change between cross-feeding and longitudinal feeding with the lever control. I ended up drilling the apron to be able to place a pin in it on either side to prevent the lever from moving opposite the direction I needed. I'd read about the mod on a forum somewhere. That lever was blocky on the ct089 so the fix was easy and good enough. I don't know if the updated version addresses that.


----------



## YYCHM (Dec 8, 2021)

BB in Calgary has a 706 and 709 as of noon today.  Man that store is getting thin for selection.......


----------



## Tom O (Dec 8, 2021)

It’s been that way for quite a while everything I want they don’t have.


----------



## DHHok (Dec 9, 2021)

DPittman said:


> It amazes me that a company would sell a new product but not want to stand behind it and wash their hands from it completely after the sale. I'd say it was a good buy all the same.


I agree with you on this.  It did surprise me that it didn't even come with a reduced warranty.  I've purchased used, returned, equipment from KMS Tools and at least they give you a 30 day warranty.  The lathe is brand new, so it should have come with at least a 1yr (as opposed to the 3yr).  Just don't warranty the electrical, as that was disclosed as being defective.
The warranty from Craftex is pretty poor though, if you read it.  All warranties I have ever seen have been "_...warrantied to be free from defects in materials and workmanship..."_. Craftex only warranties the materials. They do not warranty the workmanship. 



YotaBota said:


> Did you get or need any accessories? eg 4jaw chuck, live center etc.


It came with 3 jaw, 4 jaw, face plate, follow & steady rest.
More than likely, I'll pick up a live centre and QCTP.  Picked up a couple cheap cutting tools from KMS, just to get started.


----------



## MrHermit (Jan 9, 2022)

I picked up a CX709X in October of last year (my first lathe) and I thought I would share my experience so far. 

Blowing fuse/speed issue same as everyone else. Nothing much to add here, run for a while stepping the speed up one notch at a time to warm up the oil and get it to start at progressively higher speeds. If anyone does come across a good replacement motor that is easy to install keep me in the loop, I would go up a little in hp but am not looking to tear the rest of the assembly to shreds with too much power... Might look into vfd as well/instead, who knows. 

When I changed the oil I found that although the sight glass showed that it had an appropriate level of oil it in fact did not! The oil in the sight glass was basically just gelled and the oil level was quite a bit lower. My advice for anyone else buying a lathe is to pop that lid off and change the oil when you get the thing, pull the sight glass and give it a good clean.

My unit suffers from vibration when on the higher of the two belt combinations. I've figured out that this is being caused by the belt which has multiple splice points (thicker areas) which is exciting a natural frequency in machine assembly. It is easy to see that these points on the belt don't sit at the bottom of the V as they pass through the sheave. The vibration measures out to be a couple thou between the toolpost and head. I've avoided this belt combination for the time being while I have resolving it on my list of to-dos. Would like to change it out to a different style of belt/pulley or at least replace the existing belt soon...

For anyone else with this unit I made a quick 3D print change gear tray. You can find it on the Thingiverse website if you search CX709, I'd post a link but lemme get to 3 posts first .

I am thinking about getting a plate waterjet to sandwich between the lathe and the cabinets it comes with to provide more rigidity to the system. Will make a post before I have it cut in case anyone else is interested in one.


----------



## DHHok (Jan 9, 2022)

I like the gear tray you made.  Nice and easy to see the sizes. 

Mine also had the gel in the sight glass as well as the "uneven" belt.  It's probably the worst belt I have ever seen. 

In regards to the cabinets, I mounted mine on wheels and connected them at the bottom (front and back) with angle iron to help make them more rigid.   The angle iron is good for adding an extra shelf as well.


----------



## MrHermit (Jan 9, 2022)

Oh also, another quality bonus. The front "teeth" on my 4 jaw chuck jaws are about 10-15 thou proud when compared to the rest of em. So much fun.

I was going to gingerly give this a go to grind em back. The radius on the jaws themselves is around 2 3/16" and I have a piece of stock that size I can clamp deeper in the jaws to keep everything secure.


----------



## PeterT (Jan 9, 2022)

Can you post a picture of what you mean by the teeth being proud.


----------



## MrHermit (Jan 9, 2022)

PeterT said:


> Can you post a picture of what you mean by the teeth being proud


I can get anywhere from a 2.5-6 thou feeler under there.


----------



## Tom O (Jan 9, 2022)

I don’t think it would matter as long as the threads are engaged properly.


----------



## MrHermit (Jan 9, 2022)

Tom O said:


> I don’t think it would matter as long as the threads are engaged properly.


I don't understand your response. This isn't the "thread" but the part of the jaw in contact with the part.


----------



## Tom O (Jan 9, 2022)

Lol  never mind I see what you mean now, grinding the ends can be done. Looking at it it doesn’t look bad it’s pretty well even in the middle just the ends of the jaw are making contact which would probably just give it a better grip on the stock being held. You could always use some copper or brass shims if it is holding a critical part.


----------



## PeterT (Jan 9, 2022)

That's what I thought you meant. Hopefully the deviation gap is a result of a protrusion at the ends or localized area, where cleaning that up will get them true again.

I haven't done any jaw grinding myself (but I'm a professional YouTube Grazer of others who accomplished it which makes me highly qualified LOL). The trick is to somehow lock them in a position that the grinder wheel can do a clean pass from end to end of jaw face. On a 3 jaw scroll, they use something like pie shaped wedges to preload jaws in tightening mode as they converge (as opposed to opening up mode like tightening against the ID of a ring fixture). But independent 4J chuck has no scroll. I'm actually not sure if opening node on a ring ID would be wrong, presuming it was just acting as a positioning fixture to grind one jaw at a time. Then adjust the ring, move the next jaw inward slightly, grind it, rinse & repeat. Ideally note the jaw/ring position radially with an indicator so each jaw gets the same treatment.  Most professional advise is to grind them on a surface grinder, but guessing that's not in the cards

Maybe others with more experience have some better input.

A bit of bail wire operation (literally!) judge for yourself if its worth a shot.


----------



## PeterT (Jan 9, 2022)

my sketch


----------



## MrHermit (Jan 9, 2022)

Tom O said:


> Lol  never mind I see what you mean now, grinding the ends can be done. Looking at it it doesn’t look bad it’s pretty well even in the middle just the ends of the jaw are making contact which would probably just give it a better grip on the stock being held. You could always use some copper or brass shims if it is holding a critical part.


It's actually surprisingly hard on whatever material you have in the chuck due to the point but some copper or brass shim material gets rid of this problem. I'll keep y'all in the loop on how my fix goes. I need to spend some time educating myself on grinding then will give it a go.


----------



## YYCHM (Jan 9, 2022)

MrHermit said:


> It's actually surprisingly hard on whatever material you have in the chuck due to the point but some copper or brass shim material gets rid of this problem. I'll keep y'all in the loop on how my fix goes. I need to spend some time educating myself on grinding then will give it a go.



Start an new thread when you're ready to post regarding your jaw grinding so that it's not buried in this thread.


----------



## PeterT (Jan 9, 2022)

I guess there is the fun & learning factor aspect of grinding. But for the price of the chuck, are replacement jaws an inexpensive option?. Maybe you just got some Monday models. On a 4J it basically doesn't matter as long as they are the same. 

If you are lucky & its a burr on the very end that is causing all the gap, maybe you can just gingerly hand Dremel it off? I guess you would have to know for certain that's the situation though. Might not be easy to discern even by blue-ing / rubbing transfer method. My offshore jaws were quite nice but the screws were rough, lots of burrs & snags along the threads. Mostly it was cleanup work with abrasive rubber & it  moved much smoother. Yours is a different issue.


----------



## ThirtyOneDriver (Jan 13, 2022)

I also have a CX709"X" and have learned a bunch from reading this.  It was great to save the $1000 (I believe there were only a couple more in Ontario when I bought mine mid-2021), but they aren't w/o their headaches.  Keep me in the loop if you guys find a solution to the chuck 'pride' and/or the motor that won't stay in high gear.


----------

